# Beer Truck



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Beer truck


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

??? Google Docs???

Is something not working? :?


----------



## CPW2007 (Aug 17, 2007)

Stanner said:


> ??? Google Docs???
> 
> Is something not working? :?


Ditto. Literally just tried the link and thought it was me!! :? :?

Regards

Chris


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yeah I got all excited when beer was mentioned. Tried to log on and it started asking for my mobile number so bonner it


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I mean binned it. Flipping iPhone!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yeah I got all excited when beer was mentioned. Tried to log on and it started asking for my mobile number so bonner it


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Sincere whatsits I posted the link as I got it which worked so blame Nuke.

Yootoob version which is better as the other was stills


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

It's a truck :roll:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

EJB said:


> It's a truck :roll:


God you're quick :black::black::black::black::black:


----------

